# Pensions for Ex-Pats



## flookywoo (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi
Can anyone help with recommending a really good life insurance for joint partners when we retire to Portugal in the very near future as ones in the UK do not cover when we leave please.


----------



## flensdorf (Aug 21, 2015)

You mean health insurance...?? If so than afpopp.pt is a way.


----------

